# IBM's Predictions for the Near Future



## Jazz308 (Apr 22, 2013)

According to the story on MSNBC's Technology section...we will be using Iris ID's instead of passwords to get into our various websites and other places where passwords are required.

http://futureoftech....-read-your-mind

It's all moving fast, folks. IBM pretty much hit the mark with their past predictions, so these next five, including the eye iris thing, should be coming soon to an internet near you!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Interesting article


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Very interesting article. I like the idea of biometrics and people power.


----------

